# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Tο πρώτο αβγό από τα ζεμπράκια μου

## argiris

Καλημερα. πριν απο δυο μηνες περιπου αγορασα ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια. ενα μηνα μετα εβαλα δυο φωλιες μια καλαθωτη κ μια εξωτερικη για να επιλεξουν οποια θελουν, εβαλα κ υλικο για φωλια. πριν λιγες μερες αρχισαν να χτιζουν την καλαθωτη, μειωνεκτημα γιατι εχω διαβασει τα μειωνεκτηματα της. Σημερα ειδα οτι έκαναν το πρωτο αβγο. εβγαλα τα υλικα της φωλιας κ τα αφησα. Δεν τα εχω πετυχει να ζευγαρωνουν....... ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα, δεν εχω εμπειρια κ ειμαι αρκετα αγχομενος. πρεπει να κανω κατι άλλο?

----------


## δημητρα

οχι αστα, ξερουν αυτα τι να κανουν, μην μετακινεις το κλουβι και γενικα μην τα πολυ ενοχλεις. ελπιζω να εχεις κανει καποια προετοιμασια, αν οχι πες το μας να σε βοηθησουμε.

----------


## argiris

προετοιμασια διατροφικη?
το μονο που εκανα κανονικα την τριοφη τους δηλ κεχρι παντα σουπιοκοκαλο κ λαχανικα. αυγοτροφη δεν ετρογαν

----------


## δημητρα

αυγο σκετο δεν τρωνε? ισως πρεπει να βαλεις καποια πολυβιταμινη και ασβεστιο, αν δεν τρωνε αυγοτροφη η το σουπιοκοκκαλο.

----------


## argiris

σουπιοκοκκαλο τρωνε. αβγο σκετο δεν εβαλα ποτε. να βαλω τωρα ή οταν βγουν τα μικρα?
σε ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια

----------


## δημητρα

> σουπιοκοκκαλο τρωνε. αβγο σκετο δεν εβαλα ποτε. να βαλω τωρα ή οταν βγουν τα μικρα?
> σε ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια


βαλε τωρα για μια δοκιμη, για να ξερεις οταν βγουν τα μικρα αν το τρωνε η οχι. το αυγο θα το βρασεις 20 -30 λεπτα και μετα τους βαζεις το μισω και σε κανα 2-3 ωρες το πετας. παρακαλω δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## argiris

στο μεταξυ βλεπω οτι η θυληκια ειναι μεσα αλλα σχεδον ολη την ωρα τραβαει τις ινες της φωλιας γιατι αυτο?
ποτε θα καταλαβω αν ειναι ασπορο το αβγο αφου δεν τα ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν

----------


## jk21

το αυγο αρκει και 12 -15 λεπτα βρασιμο .αν δεν στο τρωει δοκιμασε να κανεις αυτο  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*μην τα ενοχλεις ,αλλα απλα 6 μερες απο την γεννηση του τελευταιου αυγου , μπορεις με φακο να δεις αν ειναι ενσπορα .καποια ισως δειχνουν και νωριτερα αλλα για ολα θα δεις την 6η μερα απο το τελευταιο αυγο 

αν θες κατι εντελως απλο για αυγοτροφη ,τριψε στο μουλτι 100γρ φρυγανιας τριμμενης (υπαρχει ετοιμη) με 1 βρασμενο αυγο . διατηρειται για 3 μερες στο ψυγειο .ομως η πρωτη συνταγη ειναι μακραν θρεπτικοτερη

ολα αυτα αν δεν τρωνε αυγο .αν τρωνε ,τοτε οπως σου ειπε  και η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ βαλε μισο αυγο και το αλλο δωστο αργοτερα (τωρα και 5 ωρες ειναι οκ.το καλοκαιρι οπως ειπε η δημητρα )

----------


## argiris

σημερα ηρθε κ το δευτερο αβγο.... 
το αβγο να το βαλω απο σημερα για να τρωνε ή οταν γεννησουν κ μετα?

----------


## lagreco69

Μολις κανει και το τελευταιο αυγο μετα απο 10 ημερες επωασης το αρχιζεις! διαβασε και αυτα τα αρθρα. Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς και Ωοσκόπηση σε παραδείσια πουλιά.

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να σου βγαλουν πουλακια

----------


## argiris

Σε ευχαριστω δημητρη. σημερα εκαναν κ το τριτο....

----------


## stelios7

Με το καλο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## argiris

> Με το καλο!!!


μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

καλά γεννητούρια !!!

----------


## argiris

Τα αβγά έφτασαν πεντε.το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι απο τις έξι το απόγευμα δεν μπήκαν καθόλου στη φωλιά κ ανησυχω. Ελπίζω αύριο να ξανά μπουν αν κ δεν ξερω αν ειναι ήδη αργα. Δεν τα ενοχλησα καθόλου δεν ξερω τι επαθαν

----------


## argiris

τελικα οι γεννα σταματησε στα πεντε αβγα. Περιεργη συμπεριφορα όμως...... ολη μέρα είναι μεσα στη φωλια η θυλικια κ οταν βγαινει μπαινει ο αρσενικος. οταν νυχτώνει όμως κ τα δυο μενουν αξω απο αυτη κ κοιμούντε εξω. ειναι σωστο αυτο? γιατι το κανουν? θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας

----------


## lagreco69

Αργυρη πιστευω οτι αυτα ξερουν τι πρεπει να κανουν και τι οχι, μην τα στρεσαρεις παρατηροντας τα συνεχεια.

----------


## argiris

Προσπαθώ να μην τα ενοχλω απλα εχω διαβάσει τόσα πολλά για αποτυχημένες γεννεσ που είμαι αγχωμένος

----------


## lagreco69

Κοιταξε να δεις! αυτο που λες ισχυει!! αλλα ο κυριος παραγοντας που αγχωνονται, ειναι η ανθρωπινη παρεμβαση κατα την φαση της αναπαραγωγικης διαδικασιας τους. οποτε εσυ φροντιζε να υπαρχει τροφη και φρεσκο νερακι στο κλουβι τους και ασε να κανουν οτι θεωρουν αυτα σωστο.

----------


## argiris

Σε ευχαριστώ δημητρη

----------


## argiris

καλησπερα παιδια. 20.11 γεννησαν το τελευταιο αβγο συνολο 5 οπως λεω κ παραπανω. οι μερες εφτασαν κ λογικα πρεπει να βγουν τα μικρα. μαλλον ολα πηγαν καλα, δεν εγκατεληψαν τη φωλια. βεβαια δεν εκανα οοσκοπηση γιατι δεν ηθελα να τα ενοχλησω. πως θα καταλαβω οτι βγηκαν τα μικρα? κ τι θα τρωνε αυτα με το που γεννηθουν? τι πρεπει να τους βαλω για τροφη

----------


## Chopper

Άντε άντε να σου ζήσουν οι γλύκες.Να μας ενημερώνεις!Απ ότι έχω διαβάσει εγώ,τίποτα,τα ταιζουν οι γονείς.Εσύ απλά πρέπει να ταιζεις τους γονείς  :Big Grin:

----------


## argiris

14η μερα σημερα κ ακομα τιποτα.... αρχιζω να ανησυχω. Τι να κανω λετε να ειναι όλα ασπορα?

----------


## argiris

παιδια κριμα τελικα ολα τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα. ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαι τυχερος

----------


## Chopper

Να σας γράψω εδώ για να μήν ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα.
Χτές ενώ έλειπα όλη μέρα το βράδυ παρατήρησα ένα αυγό στον πάτο σπασμένο.
Έτρεξα αμέσως να τους βάλω φωλιά και λίγο νήμα για να δώ τί θα κάνει ο αρσενικός.Του έδωσα και σήμερα νήμα αλλά αυτός παίζει μαζί του και δέν χτίζει φωλιά.Τί λέτε να κάνω?
Επίσης έχω αυτή προς το παρών τη φωλιά και απ ότι μου χετε πεί χρειάζεται μία κλειστή.Απο αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω μία.

Διατροφική προετοιμασία κάνω καμιά βδομάδα μέχρι που είδα χτές το αυγό και τους έβαλα τη φωλίτσα.

----------


## Chopper

Μόλις τους έβαλα φωλίτσα εξωτερική μετά απο κανα 2 μέρες μέχρι να την μάθουν άρχισαν να την φτιάχνουν και σήμερα είδα αυγουλάκι.
Θα τα ενοχλήσω μόνο για να τους βάλω τροφή και νερό.Τώρα δέν πρέπει να τα μετακινώ καθόλου απ ότι διάβασα.Τα βγάζω έξω την ημέρα και το βράδυ μέσα.Ελπίζω αυτό να μήν τα επηρεάσει.
Θα πρέπει να ναι ζεστο το κλίμα τώρα στο οποίο θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται?Γιατί σήμερα παράδειγμα έχει κρύο.
Επίσης μέχρι και να εκκολαφθούν τα αυγά θα τους δίνω κανονικά λαχανικά και αυγό.Όταν γεννηθούν να τα κόψω?

----------


## COMASCO

οταν βρισκομαστε σε *περιοδο αναπαραγωγης* δεν μετακινεις το κλουβι ουτε 2 εκατοστα!

----------


## nikos90

καλημέρα...το κλουβί δεν πρέπει να το μετακινείς καθόλου και ιδικά αν λες ότι τα βγάζεις τη μέρα και τα βάζεις μέσα το βραδύ γιατί επηρεάζεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη θερμοκρασία της φωλιάς και συνάμα των αυγών με αποτέλεσμα τα πουλάκια σου να μπερδεύονται και να χαλάν το κλώσημα  τους . όσο  αναφορά την τροφή εγώ κόβω τη παροχή λαχανικών  και βάζω μονό αυγό. όταν γεννηθούν τα μικρά μόνο αυγό βάλε γιατί τα λαχανικά θα προκαλέσουν διάρροιες και μπορεί να χαθούν οι νεοσσοί . ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο .

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ φίλε μου αλλά δέν γίνεται ούτε να τα χω συνέχεια μέσα εντός της ημέρας ούτε έξω γιατί ακόμα έχει κρύα το βράδυ.Σε άλλη γέννα θα τα χω σίγουρα έξω αλλά τώρα μας τα δυσκολεύει ο καιρός.

----------


## nikos90

σίγουρα ο καιρός δεν είναι καλώς. οκ μπορεί αν έχουν εξοικειωθεί αρκετά να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα... όπως να χει καλή τύχη και καλούς απογόνους σου εύχομαι

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ Νίκο να σαι καλά!Επίσης!

----------


## Chopper

Τα αυγά πρέπει να ναι άσπορα γιατι έχει γεννήσει εδώ και καιό αλλά δέν τα κλωσσάει.
Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο αρσενικός θέλει να φτιάξει κι αλλο τη φωλιά και επειδή δέν βρήσκει νήμα ψιλοστριμώχνει τη θυληκιά για να της τραβήξει απ την ουρά φτερά.Του βάζω λίγο νήμα,τη μια το πετάει κάτω και παίζει την άλλη το βάζει μέσα στη φωλιά.Την έχει γεμίσει και θέλει κι άλλο.
Αλλά άν είναι άσπορα τί να κάνω?Δέν έχει νόημα να φτιάχνει φωλιά ο άλλος.Να τα χωρίσω για να μήν την κυνηγάει και να τους κάνω διατροφική προετοιμασία για την επόμενη γέννα?Να τη βγάλω τη φωλιά?

----------


## tresor

Κάτι αντίστοιχο συνέβη και με τα δικά μου ζεμπράκια.
 Εκαναν 4 αυγά από τα οποία τα τρία τα έσπασαν και το ένα που έμεινε ήταν άσπορο.Η θυληκιά δεν είχε κλωσσήσει σχεδόν καθόλου και ο αρσενικός όσο υλικό και να του έδινα το έβαζε στη φωλιά.Επίσης μάδαγε και τη θυληκιά.
Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική θα σου πω απλώς τι έκανα . Τα πουλάκια δεν τα χώρισα καθόλου.Έβγαλα τη φωλιά και την καθάρισα καλά και την ψέκασα  με ένα αντιπαρασιτικό.Την ξαναέβαλα μετά από μια εβδομάδα. Ο αρσενικός την έφτιαξε αμέσως και σήμερα έχουν κάνει 2 αυγουλάκια τα οποία κλωσσούν αρκετά.Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να είναι σποριασμένα αν και δεν είδα και πολλά βατέματα.Το κακό είναι ότι το αρσενικό συνεχίζει να κυνηγάει τη θυληκιά για να την ξεπουπουλιάσει.Κάθε φορά που γίνεται αυτό πάω κοντά στο κλουβί και από το φόβο τους σταματάνε.

----------


## Chopper

Εδώ και πολλές μέρες κλωσσάνε και τα 2.Αλλά κοιτώντας τη φωλιά έχουν κάπου 10-11 αυγά και σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι και απο προηγούμενη γέννα που σίγουρα ήταν άσπορα γιατί δέν τα κλώσσαγαν αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως η θυληκιά γεννάει συνέχεια.Γιατί μικρά δέν έχω δεί και κλωσσάνε συνέχεια.

----------


## Chopper

Χτές είδα 2 μικρά να χουν βγεί και σήμερα που κοίταξα δέν ήταν μέσα.Ψαχουλεύω λίγο το νήμα και είδα ότι τα χαν κρύψει κάτω απο το νήμα.Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό?Ή τα χαν παρατήσει να πεθάνουν?Επίσης ήταν πολύ μπροστά στη φωλιά και φοβήθηκα μήν τα πατήσουν όπως μπαίνουν μέσα και πήρα ένα μικρό πλαστικό κουταλάκι και τα έσπρωξα λίγο προς τα μέσα.
Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι έχουν κάνει πάρα πολλά αυγά.Είναι χωμένα μέσα στο νήμα απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω και επειδή ο αρσενικός έβγαζε συνέχεια το νήμα και το ξανάβαζε,η φωλιά έχει και διάφορες ξεραμένες κουτσουλιές απ τον πάτο και πολύ λίγα υπολλείματα απο μαρούλι κλπ.
Σκέφτηκα να πάω να τους πάρω νήμα καινούργιο και να τους βγάλω τη φωλιά,να την καθαρίσω λίγο και να τους την ξαναετοιμάσω αλλά δέν ξέρω τί να κάνω τα αυγά.Πάνω πάνω έχουν μόνο 3 αλλά όλη η φωλιά μέσα είναι γεμάτη.
Σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να ναι παρατημένα και άσπορα.

----------


## tresor

Καλημέρα Νικόλα. 
Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ωοσκόπηση στα αυγά και τα άσπορα να τ' αφαιρέσεις.
Καλή τύχη εύχομαι στα 2 ζωντανά.

ΥΓ.Πάντως είναι περίεργα τελικά τα ζεμπράκια.Εγώ από τα δικά μου δεν έχω δει ακόμα απογόνους αν και έχουν κάνει 2 φορές αυγά και σήμερα ξεκίνησαν για 3η φορά

----------


## Chopper

Ιωάννα εμένα πρέπει να χει μέσα καμιά 15αριά αυγά.Μάλλον γεννάνε απανωτά,τί να πώ.
Τώρα που ξεμύτησαν 2 ζεβράκια θα συνεχίσουν το ζευγάρωμα?

----------


## tresor

Τόσα πολλά αυγά θα είναι τουλάχιστον από 2, αν όχι 3 γέννες. Κάνε ωοσκόπηση και παρακολούθησε το ζευγάρι όσο μπορείς για να δεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## COMASCO

> Χτές είδα 2 μικρά να χουν βγεί και σήμερα που κοίταξα δέν ήταν μέσα.Ψαχουλεύω λίγο το νήμα και είδα ότι τα χαν κρύψει κάτω απο το νήμα.Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό?Ή τα χαν παρατήσει να πεθάνουν?Επίσης ήταν πολύ μπροστά στη φωλιά και φοβήθηκα μήν τα πατήσουν όπως μπαίνουν μέσα και πήρα ένα μικρό πλαστικό κουταλάκι και τα έσπρωξα λίγο προς τα μέσα.
> Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι έχουν κάνει πάρα πολλά αυγά.Είναι χωμένα μέσα στο νήμα απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω και επειδή ο αρσενικός έβγαζε συνέχεια το νήμα και το ξανάβαζε,η φωλιά έχει και διάφορες ξεραμένες κουτσουλιές απ τον πάτο και πολύ λίγα υπολλείματα απο μαρούλι κλπ.
> Σκέφτηκα να πάω να τους πάρω νήμα καινούργιο και να τους βγάλω τη φωλιά,να την καθαρίσω λίγο και να τους την ξαναετοιμάσω αλλά δέν ξέρω τί να κάνω τα αυγά.Πάνω πάνω έχουν μόνο 3 αλλά όλη η φωλιά μέσα είναι γεμάτη.
> Σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να ναι παρατημένα και άσπορα.


καλησπερα!αρχικα!εχω να πω οτι για να εχουν γυρω στα 11 με 12 αυγα!!αυτη θεωρητικα θα ειναι η δευτερη ή λογικα η τριτη γεννα τους!!διοτι αν υποθεσουμε οτι εκανε 4 αυγα ανα γεννα παμε στα 12(4-7 αυγα/γεννα συνηθως)!αυτο με βγαζει στο συμπερασμα οτι δεν τα παρατηρησες για αρκετο καιρο!!με αποτελεσμα τα αυγα τις πρωτης γεννας να ειναι με αυτα τα μικρα της τριτης!!κακως!!τι φωλια εχεις χρησιμοποιησει?η κλειστη που πουλανε για εξωτικα??το να παρεις την φωλια και να την καθαρισεις το ξεχνας!!αν υποθεσουμε οτι εκαναν 2 ακομα γεννες ασπορες....κατι παιζει!!τι διατροφικη προετοιμασια τα εκανες?το οτι ο αρσενικος σκεπαζει και χαλαει και φτιαχνει ξανα και ξανα την φωλια μπορει να οφειλεται λογω στρες!και φοβου!!εννοω αν εισαι συνεχεια στο κλουβι!!κακως!!γιατι θελουν πολυ ησυχια!εδω θελω να τονισω οτι οταν κανει η θυληκια το πρωτο αυγο!!το νημα *εξαφανιζεται* απο το κλουβι!!δεν ξερω τι φωλια εχεις!!εγω ετσι οπως εγιναν τα πραγματα κανε υπομονη!!να δεις τι θα γινει με τα μικρα!και αν εχεις ευχαριστα νεα!!τοτε μετα που θα βγουν τα μικρα!!υποθετικα μιλαμε βγαζεις την φωλια και δεν την ξαναβαζεις!!γιατι ηδη εχουν κουραστει να κλωσσανε τοσο καιρο!!με το καλο του χρονου!!με μια δυνατη διατρ.προετοιμασια να εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα!!

----------


## Chopper

Αλέξανδρε τί να παρατηρήσω ακριβώς?Άν βατεύονται?Αυτό δέν μπορώ να το κάνω.Δέν είμαι συνέχεια στο σπίτι ούτε μπορώ να είμαι συνέχεια μαζί τους.
Αλλά εφόσον έκαναν αυγά και τα επώαζαν και να ξαναβατεύονταν εγώ δέν θα μπορούσα να τα χωρίσω.
Έχω αυτή τη φωλιά:

Ok,δέν θα την καθαρίσω.Διατροφική προετοιμασία δέν πρόλαβα να κάνω για ένα μήνα γιατί όταν τους έκανα αυτά έκαναν το πρώτο αυγό και έτσι γέννησαν πρίν ολοκληρωθεί.
Δέν είμαι συνέχεια στο κλουβί αλλά παρατήρησα ότι και να φοβούνται δέν παράτησαν ποτέ φωλιά ή κλώσσημα.Δέν είχα τέτοιο θέμα.Ούτε απο θέμα μετακίνησης του κλουβιού μέρα-νύχτα έξω-μέσα.
Όταν κάνει η θυληκιά το πρώτο αυγό είπες ότι το νήμα εξαφανίζεται.Τί εννοείς?Να το βγάλω?Και πού θα ακουμπάει το αυγό μετά και επίσης που θα γεννήσει τα υπόλοιπα?
Κάτι άλλο.Επειδή του αρσενικού δέν του έφθανε ποτέ το νήμα του έδινα συνέχεια ώσπου γέμισε τη φωλιά μέχρι πάνω.Έτσι κάνουν?
Να φανταστώ ότι όσο μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά άν είναι να σκάσουν μύτη και άλλα θα σκάσουν.Φοβάμαι μόνο μήν συνεχίσουν και κάνουν κι αλλα.Δέν τα προλαβαίνω με τίποτα.Να τα χωρίσω και να τα ταίζει μόνο η θυληκιά τα μικρά?Τί να κάνω πιά με τα λυγούρικα  ::

----------


## COMASCO

> Αλέξανδρε τί να παρατηρήσω ακριβώς?Άν βατεύονται?Αυτό δέν μπορώ να το κάνω.Δέν είμαι συνέχεια στο σπίτι ούτε μπορώ να είμαι συνέχεια μαζί τους.
> Αλλά εφόσον έκαναν αυγά και τα επώαζαν και να ξαναβατεύονταν εγώ δέν θα μπορούσα να τα χωρίσω.
> Έχω αυτή τη φωλιά:
> 
> Ok,δέν θα την καθαρίσω.Διατροφική προετοιμασία δέν πρόλαβα να κάνω για ένα μήνα γιατί όταν τους έκανα αυτά έκαναν το πρώτο αυγό και έτσι γέννησαν πρίν ολοκληρωθεί.
> Δέν είμαι συνέχεια στο κλουβί αλλά παρατήρησα ότι και να φοβούνται δέν παράτησαν ποτέ φωλιά ή κλώσσημα.Δέν είχα τέτοιο θέμα.Ούτε απο θέμα μετακίνησης του κλουβιού μέρα-νύχτα έξω-μέσα.
> Όταν κάνει η θυληκιά το πρώτο αυγό είπες ότι το νήμα εξαφανίζεται.Τί εννοείς?Να το βγάλω?Και πού θα ακουμπάει το αυγό μετά και επίσης που θα γεννήσει τα υπόλοιπα?
> Κάτι άλλο.Επειδή του αρσενικού δέν του έφθανε ποτέ το νήμα του έδινα συνέχεια ώσπου γέμισε τη φωλιά μέχρι πάνω.Έτσι κάνουν?
> Να φανταστώ ότι όσο μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά άν είναι να σκάσουν μύτη και άλλα θα σκάσουν.Φοβάμαι μόνο μήν συνεχίσουν και κάνουν κι αλλα.Δέν τα προλαβαίνω με τίποτα.Να τα χωρίσω και να τα ταίζει μόνο η θυληκιά τα μικρά?Τί να κάνω πιά με τα λυγούρικα


ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα!!δεν ειπα να τα παρατηρησεις να δεις αν βατευονται!αν το εβλεπες παντως καλως!!η φωλια αυτη για μενα προσωπικα ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη!μπραβο!την φωλια εφοσον ειχες εξωτερικη θα μπορουσες απο την αρχη να παρατηρουσες την ''προοδο''των νεοσσων!τεσπα!διατροφικη προετοιμασια 0!!κακως αυτο!γιατι τα μικρα σου εχουν κουραστει ηδη υπερβολικα!!εισαι τυχερος που δεν εχασες την θυληκια ή τον αρσενικο!οσο για την μετακινηση!!για να καταλαβω!το πρωι τα βγαζεις στο μπαλκονι και το βραδυ τα βαζεις μεσα??οταν ειμαστε σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης!!δεν κανουμε απολυτως καμια μετακινηση!!ουτε ενα εκατοστο!!απο τα 15 αυγα οπως λες αν εσκασαν τα 2=κακη διατροφικη προετοιμασια!!αν εκανες υπομονη θα ειχες πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα!!οταν εννοω το νημα το βγαζουμε!το νημα δεν το βαζεις εσυ στην φωλια!!υπαρχουν ειδικες θηκες για νημα ή ακομα και κατω και απο εκει παει κυριως το αρσενικο και χτιζει την φωλια!!το οτι σκεπασαν τα αυγα!!αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα προβληματα κατα την περιοδο την αναπαραγωγης!
*-1-  Ο ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΛΙΑ:*
Τα αρσενικά Zebra, έχουνε την τάση να χρησιμοποιούνε πολύ υλικό για την φωλιά τους. Πολλές φορές την γεμίζουν υπερβολικά και συνεχίζουν να την φτιάχνουν ακόμα και μετά την γέννα της θηλυκιάς. Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της προσπάθειας, όταν υπάρχουν αυγά μέσα στην φωλιά, είναι να τα σπάνε ή να τα καλύπτουν με υλικό. Η τάση αυτή των αρσενικών Zebra, είναι εν μέρει κληρονομική και βασίζεται στο ένστικτο των πουλιών, αλλά ενισχύεται όταν νοιώθουν ανασφάλεια. Αν ενοχλούμε συχνά τα πουλιά, αν το κλουβί βρίσκεται σε θορυβώδες μέρος ή ακόμα κι αν είναι πολύ μικρό το κλουβί, μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί ο αρσενικός να καταστρέφει αυγά και φωλιά, καθημερινά. Για να το αντιμετωπίσουμε, πρέπει καταρχήν να χρησιμοποιούμε για αναπαραγωγή, ήρεμα πουλιά που έχουνε συνηθίσει την παρουσία μας και τα έχουμε αρκετό διάστημα στον χώρο μας. Τα κλουβιά της αναπαραγωγής πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρα και να παίρνουν χώρισμα στη μέση. Αν όλες οι συνθήκες είναι ιδανικές και ο αρσενικός συνεχίσει να χαλάει την φωλιά, πρέπει να τον χωρίσουμε από την θηλυκιά, χρησιμοποιώντας το συρμάτινο χώρισμα ώστε να βλέπονται. Αφαιρούμε το χώρισμα, όταν τα μικρά γίνουν 6-7 ημερών, έτσι ώστε ο αρσενικός να βοηθήσει την θηλυκιά στο τάισμα και να προετοιμαστούν για την επόμενη γέννα. Όταν ξαναγεννήσει η θηλυκιά, ξαναβάζουμε το χώρισμα, αφήνοντας τον πατέρα να αναθρέψει τα μικρά της 1ης γέννας και την θηλυκιά μόνη της, να κλωσήσει τα νέα αυγά!οτι αλλο χρειαστεις μου λες!!

----------


## Chopper

Να τα πάρω και γω ένα ένα όπως τα γράφεις.
-Τα παρατηρούσα εξ αρχής τα αυγά απλά τώρα έσκασαν νεοσσοί.
-Διατροφική προετοιμασία τί να προλάβω να κάνω αφού έκαναν απο μόνα τους αυγό.Να τους έλεγα να μήν κάνουν ακόμα?Όταν έμαθα για τη διατροφική προετοιμασία ήταν ήδη μαζί.
-Ναι,τα χω στο σαλόνι και το πρωί βγάινουν στο τραπέζι έξω απ το σαλόνι και το βράδυ μέσα.Άν τ αφήσω έξω μόνιμα μπορεί να ψοφήσουν απ το κρύο και άν τα χω όλο μέσα θα ακούνε και περισσότερη φασαρία και τα λυπάμαι να μην βγαίνουν έξω να παίρνουν τον αέρα τους και να ακούνε τα άλλα πουλάκια.
-Πάντως ούτε φωλιά μου παράτησαν ποτέ ούτε τίποτα.Τώρα άν τους έκανα κακό κάπου ασχέτως φωλιάς δέν το ξέρω.
-Το νήμα δέν το βάζω εγώ,τ αγόρασα σε κουτάκι και το άφησα στη φωλιά και την έφτιαξε μόνος του,δέν είπα εγώ ποτέ ότι του την έφτιαξα.
Νήμα του βαζα και μετά τα αυγά διότι μου την κυνηγούσε και την μάδαγε και δέν ήθελα να τα χωρίσω.Εσύ τί κάνεις με τα δικά σου?
Ωραία,χρήσημα αυτά που μου πες,ειδικά τα τελευταία.
Όταν οι νεοσσοί γίνουν 6-7 ημερών και τα αφήσουμε με τον πατέρα να τα αναθρέψει και την θυληκιά με τα καινούργια αυγά (άν έχει κάνει στα καπάκια κι άλλη) θα πρέπει να χουμε 2 φωλιές?Οι νεοσσοί που θα βρίσκονται με τον πατέρα που θα κάθονται?
Το πρόβλημα το δικό μου είναι που καναν συνεχομενες τις γεννες και έχασα το μέτρημα.Δέν κατάλαβα τί έκαναν.Τώρα που ναι οι νεοσσοί μαζί με τα άλλα αυγά που τα κλωσσανε και οι 2 δέν μπορώ να τα χωρίσω και φοβάμαι μην μου κανουν κι αλλη γεννα.
Μήπως να τα χωρίσω βάζοντας και στον αρσενικό φωλιά και του βάλω τα μικρά να τα αναθρέψει και αφήσω τη θυληκιά να κλωσσήσει με την ησυχία της αυτά που χουν μείνει?

----------


## Chopper

Βγήκαν και τα 2 απ τη φωλιά αλλά το μικρότερο δέν έχει βγάλει όλα τα πούπουλα του όπως τα χε βγάλει το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του στην ηλικία του.
Δεύτερον ο πατέρας το μικρό το κυνηγάει συνέχεια και δέν νομίζω να το ταίζει.
Προσωρινά χώρισα τον πατέρα μόνο του για να μήν κυνηγάει το μικρό.
Η μάνα δέν μπορεί να τα ταίσει τα μικρά?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν στα παραδεισια συμβαινει διαφορετικα ,αλλα στα καναρινια οταν βγουνε απο τη φωλια ,ταιζει κυριως ο πατερας και αν η θηλυκια κανει νεα αυγα ,ταιζει αποκλειστα ο πατερας .Εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν το ταιζει; στο κυνηγημα εχει προσπαθησει να τσιμπησει ή να το χτυπησει δυνατα στο κεφαλι; αν οχι ,τοτε να τον επαναφερεις .αν ναι ,να μεινει ξεχωρα μονο αν ταιζει απο τα καγκελα

----------


## Chopper

Δημήτρη δέν το ταίζει καθόλου.Το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του μόνο ταίζει ο πατέρας.
Το πιό μικρό το κυνηγάει να του επιτεθεί με το ράμφος.Πήγα πήρα φύραμα όπως μου το παν απο πέτ και προσπάθησα να του δώσω και δέν ανοίγει το στοματάκι του να φάει.
Τα χωρίζω και τα αφήνω και πάλι μαζί για να δώ τί θα κάνουν.Όταν το χω μαζί με τη μάνα του πάει δίπλα της και ανοίγει το στόμα του να το ταίσει κι αυτή τίποτα.
Μάλλον θα μου πεθάνει όπως το βλέπω  :sad:

----------


## Chopper

Δημήτρη παρατήρησα ότι τον κυνηγάει για να τον μαδήσει,σε κάποια φάση τον πέτυχα που τον μάδησε και είχε μια τουφίτσα στο στόμα του.
Την φωλιά την έβγαλα.
Να του βάλω πάλι τη φωλιά και άλλο νήμα ώστε να απασχολείται και να ταίσει το μικρό και μετά να την βγάλω?
Φοβάμαι μήν μου ξαναζευγαρώσουν.

----------

